# A Police Plea to Riders Hacking alone!



## Hants_Horsewatch (4 March 2011)

We as riders seldom think of these things but:

Earlier this week a riderless horse was found in the New Forest area. It was apparent that the horse had taken a fall as was completely covered in mud. There was no sign of the rider and no calls received, indicating the possibility that the rider may be injured and unable to raise the alarm. A number of officers, police dog and police helicopter were involved in the search. There was no identification on the tack to trace the owner of the horse. 

Please can riders consider:- getting a dog tag engraved with name, postcode and contact number to be attached to the saddle This would enable a quicker identification and hopefully location of where rider may be if you are separated from your horse. the rider did phone in an hour later and was thankfully uninjured. 

Some more suggestions on this subject:

Riders should have information about themselves on their person. Unconscious people   can&#8217;t provide information!!

Tell people where you intend to ride.

Where something bright&#8230;..florescent jacket!

If you have a mobile phone take it with you, keep it switched on. Mobile phones can be used as a homing beacon.


----------



## 9tails (4 March 2011)

I have metal dogtags on both my bridle and saddle, my number on one side and my father's number on the other, when I bought them a couple of liveries laughed at me for being over-the-top safety conscious.  I've been fortunate that they haven't been needed as yet, but I would like my horse back if we part company.


----------



## dianeholmes (4 March 2011)

Dog tags are an entirely sensible option - I too have them on my saddle and bridle with my details on one side and the stable yard on the other. Thankfully I too have never had to use them!

The emergency services have enough to do without reuinting horses with owners!!!


----------



## MinskiKaii (4 March 2011)

I have dog tags on my saddle and bridle as well.  Its not like they get in the way or cost alot, so I don't see why people wouldn't use them.  I always take my mobile out, have had a few friends left injured and not able to go for help when they came off.  

Also a relative of the people who I kept my horse with, was a good rider with a well behaved horse.  Came off her horse out hacking, she left her mobile at the yard when she went out.  She never came back and after searching for a lot of hours found her.  She had died by the time they got there, but had crawled some way before she died, so if she had her phone with her she would have been able to get help.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 March 2011)

Hants_Horsewatch said:



			We as riders seldom think of these things but:

Earlier this week a riderless horse was found in the New Forest area. It was apparent that the horse had taken a fall as was completely covered in mud. There was no sign of the rider and no calls received, indicating the possibility that the rider may be injured and unable to raise the alarm. A number of officers, police dog and police helicopter were involved in the search. There was no identification on the tack to trace the owner of the horse. 

Please can riders consider:- getting a dog tag engraved with name, postcode and contact number to be attached to the saddle This would enable a quicker identification and hopefully location of where rider may be if you are separated from your horse. the rider did phone in an hour later and was thankfully uninjured. 



Some more suggestions on this subject:

Riders should have information about themselves on their person. Unconscious people   cant provide information!!

Tell people where you intend to ride.

Where something bright..florescent jacket!

If you have a mobile phone take it with you, keep it switched on. Mobile phones can be used as a homing beacon.
		
Click to expand...



Thank you, very useful advice. Will pass it on at my yard where we have a lot of solo hackers.


----------



## Sprout (4 March 2011)

Good advice.

I have a dog tag on my saddle, and always carry my mobile which is switched on.
I keep my horses at home, so I often have to ride out with no one knowing where or when I have gone.

Having caught a loose horse on the Forest with no id info on it, and having seen my daughter's pony galloping off out of sight after they had parted company, I know how important it is to do all you can to help yourself and help others to find you and your horse!


----------



## peanut (4 March 2011)

Everybody should have ICE on their phone.  It stands for In Case of Emergency and it is the first thing the emergency services look for to know who to contact.

ETA:  I got my handbag back after leaving it on a train because my phone was still inside with ICE on it.  Even train staff knew to look for it.


----------



## Ashgrove (4 March 2011)

Some really good ideas there, I always carry my mobile with me.

But now I'll get 2 dog disks, 1 for my saddle and 1 for my bridle.

Thanks


----------



## applecart14 (4 March 2011)

Hants_Horsewatch said:



			We as riders seldom think of these things but:

Earlier this week a riderless horse was found in the New Forest area. It was apparent that the horse had taken a fall as was completely covered in mud. There was no sign of the rider and no calls received, indicating the possibility that the rider may be injured and unable to raise the alarm. A number of officers, police dog and police helicopter were involved in the search. There was no identification on the tack to trace the owner of the horse. 

Please can riders consider:- getting a dog tag engraved with name, postcode and contact number to be attached to the saddle This would enable a quicker identification and hopefully location of where rider may be if you are separated from your horse. the rider did phone in an hour later and was thankfully uninjured. 

Some more suggestions on this subject:

Riders should have information about themselves on their person. Unconscious people   cant provide information!!

Tell people where you intend to ride.

Where something bright..florescent jacket!

If you have a mobile phone take it with you, keep it switched on. Mobile phones can be used as a homing beacon.
		
Click to expand...

I always have my mobile on me whenever I hack out switched on loud (horse not startled by noise) and when I go on fun rides I always carry my phone and a whistle in case I'm ever lying in a ditch unable to move (well you never know)!! I also wear a 'medic alert' bracelet indicating that I am of a rare blood group and have had serious concussion previously, and that I am allergic to penicillin, all of which would help me medically if I was unidentifiable.  I always wear flourescent whenever hacking out too.  I used to have my horses name on a tag on a bridle with a contact phone number, I must admit I should get this done again.  Thank you for this as it has jogged my memory to get it done.


----------



## Sanolly (4 March 2011)

I haven't got the dog tags on my saddle, but I have ICE on my phone and also a slip with all my details - NOK, people to notify to look after animals, and my medication - under the lining of my hat with a note on the label telling people it's there.


----------



## Spudlet (4 March 2011)

MinskiKaii said:



			Also a relative of the people who I kept my horse with, was a good rider with a well behaved horse.  Came off her horse out hacking, she left her mobile at the yard when she went out.  She never came back and after searching for a lot of hours found her.  She had died by the time they got there, but had crawled some way before she died, so if she had her phone with her she would have been able to get help.
		
Click to expand...

That's awful - I'm so sorry


----------



## Heigh Ho Silver (6 March 2011)

What a good idea. 

Have already thought about putting my phone number on my bag/ keys/ mobile etc incase they are lost ( not landline or address obviously )....... but never thought about dog tagging the d rings on a saddle  incase I fell of and someone found my riderless horse on the rampage whilst I lay in a ditch unconcious !

Thank you horse and hound forum. Will do so and notify all my friends as well.


----------



## Elsbells (6 March 2011)

The dog tag idea is a good one and i think I'll be getting a couple myself in the morning. I have a stupid question though first please. Where abouts should I put the bridle one? I can see that the D ring on the saddle is the place, but I can't for the bridle without it getting in the way.

My mare and I hack a lot for miles on our own and do change our minds where we're going often on route, so I'm putting ICE into my phone also.

Thanks for the erminder.


----------



## NeverSayNever (6 March 2011)

i have ICE on my phone and also tags on my horse - ive also considered a medical armband like we use for XC with all my details on.,even just the card in a coat pocket.


----------



## Rowreach (6 March 2011)

I also have an ICEVET number on my phone in case the horse is hurt.  A friend's horse suffered longer than necessary when the people dealing with him called a local small animal vet out who really didn't know what he was doing

I'm a bit surprised that the BHS don't include the dog tag advice in their Riding and Road Safety training, but I always recommend it to my students and the people I train for R&RS.


----------



## mon (6 March 2011)

What about BEIDS?


----------



## MinskiKaii (6 March 2011)

elsbells said:



			The dog tag idea is a good one and i think I'll be getting a couple myself in the morning. I have a stupid question though first please. Where abouts should I put the bridle one? I can see that the D ring on the saddle is the place, but I can't for the bridle without it getting in the way.

My mare and I hack a lot for miles on our own and do change our minds where we're going often on route, so I'm putting ICE into my phone also.

Thanks for the erminder.
		
Click to expand...

I put mine on the buckle that attaches the cheak piece to the head piece on the near side of the bridle.  

It has an ICE numer, my mobile number and my vets.


----------



## Brontie (6 March 2011)

All the tags ive seen are connected to the buckle on the throat lash. 
Someone said about having contact details etc in their hat. Don't. If you've got a suspected brain injury, they wont take your hat off until your in the hospital, or back of an ambulance. Its must better on an armband, or legband.


----------



## rossiroo (6 March 2011)

if u r unconcious the last thing someone would do is remove your hat 2 look 4 a phone number.put it somewhere that is easier 2 c


----------



## alliersv1 (6 March 2011)

Funnily enough, this is something I've been meaning to do for a while, and only yesterday I bought a money barrel (like the ones you get for dogs and cats where you write your info on a slip of paper and screw barrel back together, but bigger) to attach to his saddle with a slip of paper with important details on. I was going to get dog tags but they were blummin' expensive, and I felt that I could get more info on a piece of paper. 
I mentioned to my hacking buddy this morning that I'd bought it and left it at home, but this thread has reminded me to fill it out and leave it handy to take down to the yard. 
Thankyou


----------



## Fransurrey (6 March 2011)

Good point about the tags. I wonder if it's possible to put one on my hat, somewhere? I have the ICE info in my phone, but have never got round to the tags. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (6 March 2011)

You can buy a Locata, that's designed to be attached to the saddle that has all your and your horse's details in...


----------



## nala1 (6 March 2011)

I have one of these Locatas on my saddle as I hack alone all the time, great idea and peace of mind and very hi viz too

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hi-Viz-Yellow...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item2a0e33cfaa


----------



## thoroughlybred1 (6 March 2011)

A point well made and noted - we will make sure we have ID of some sort attached to the tack of any horse being hacked alone......was the rider in this instance found and ok?


----------



## Orangehorse (6 March 2011)

ICEVET on the phone is a very good idea.

Also if you are going for a ride and leaving the trailer parked   somewhere, leave some details visible inside the vehicle, like a mobile phone number.

I had an agonising wait one day, coming across a parked vehicle and trailer early one morning, having seen it in the same place the afternoon before.  I couldn't decide where it had arrived that morning, or had been there overnight - with visions of horse broken leg, rider unconcious etc.  As it happened, I was just about to phone the Police when the rider came round the corner back to the trailer, but it gave me a severe fright.


----------



## jroz (6 March 2011)

Some great ideas here, and all things I will consider whenever I get my own horse!


----------



## Brontie (6 March 2011)

And those of you using ICE. Make sure your phone isn't passworded and locked!


----------



## soulfull (7 March 2011)

another one who always carries phone and whistle. I know whistle is no good if you can't use it.  But I don't fancy being stuck somewhere with a broken leg and not being able to call for help.  Really the whistle comes from days before mobiles  but there is always the hope that someone passing who knows what the whistle means would help


----------



## MrsMozart (7 March 2011)

My Mountain Horse jacket has a whistle attached.

Just about to put ICE and ICEVET in my phone, but it's password protected (has to be for work), so I shall make a label instead and stick it on the back of the phone.

Off to look at the link someone kindly put up 


Very sorry to hear about the lady who died, may she rest in peace.


----------



## bounce (7 March 2011)

As my old horse was a very good at the dump mother and run scenario I invested in the Ride Alert package whilst I was at Badminton last year.  You register on the database and can put in lots of details about your horse, you, who to contact, medical history, vets, where the stables are etc. 

I have a badge which is visible on my skull cap just at the base of the front of my silk, a wrist band and a tag for the d ring on my saddle.  The tags have a number to call in case of emergency and the tags have a unique ID to match you up on the database.

I also have ICE on my mobile and never ride without it.  I just thought that the Ride Alert thing was good as if the person on my ICE number was not around when they called at least with the Rider Alert scheme there are lots of other numbers that can be tried.

I hope that I never have to use any of it!


----------



## fidleyspromise (7 March 2011)

bounce said:



			As my old horse was a very good at the dump mother and run scenario I invested in the Ride Alert package whilst I was at Badminton last year.  You register on the database and can put in lots of details about your horse, you, who to contact, medical history, vets, where the stables are etc. 

I have a badge which is visible on my skull cap just at the base of the front of my silk, a wrist band and a tag for the d ring on my saddle.  The tags have a number to call in case of emergency and the tags have a unique ID to match you up on the database.

I also have ICE on my mobile and never ride without it.  I just thought that the Ride Alert thing was good as if the person on my ICE number was not around when they called at least with the Rider Alert scheme there are lots of other numbers that can be tried.

I hope that I never have to use any of it!
		
Click to expand...

I also have this and haven't yet had to use it BUT it's there!!  Actually - while I ensure horse always has her tag, I'm really bad for NOT using my tag and forgetting it. Will make an extra effort to remember mine!!


----------



## decourcel (7 March 2011)

Has anyone heard of Ride Alert -I joined last year at Badminton - I have a tag for the saddle and a wristband and hat band for myself- these cover all details on a web based system, with a contact number on these tags.
You can then add where the horse is stabled, yard owwner, your conatct deatil, any medical details etc;


----------



## mon (7 March 2011)

is that the one by BEIDS?


----------



## miss_molly (7 March 2011)

Anyone know of webites I can order cheap engraved tags off? Best I found was £6 each, not skimping on safety but know must be able to get much cheaper. Cant be bothered to get to local pet shop as I only get Sundays off work and dont want to drive into town. Thanks


----------



## Slightly Foxed (8 March 2011)

This one, £4.95 per large tag with discounts for more than three http://www.identitag.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=9&idcategory=4


----------



## firehead181 (9 March 2011)

alliersv1 said:



			Funnily enough, this is something I've been meaning to do for a while, and only yesterday I bought a money barrel (like the ones you get for dogs and cats where you write your info on a slip of paper and screw barrel back together, but bigger) to attach to his saddle with a slip of paper with important details on. I was going to get dog tags but they were blummin' expensive, and I felt that I could get more info on a piece of paper. 
I mentioned to my hacking buddy this morning that I'd bought it and left it at home, but this thread has reminded me to fill it out and leave it handy to take down to the yard. 
Thankyou 

Click to expand...


hey alliersv1, where did you get your money barrel this sounds like a good idea!! also does everyone who has ICE in their phone put their next of kin as the contact? as im a student who has moved to glasgow and my family are elsewhere so would it be worthwhile contacting them if something happend to me, when they wouldnt be able to do anything but worry?


----------



## Charl (9 March 2011)

Dog tags attached to your tack is a great idea.  Admittedly, it hasn't even occured to me what would happen if I happened to become separated from my pony.  I shall definately have to invest in a couple of tags.


----------



## superwibble (9 March 2011)

The link for ride alert is here http://www.ride-alert.co.uk/ I think its a brilliant idea as I hack alone a lot


----------



## Violet (9 March 2011)

I also got the Ride Alert 
http://www.ride-alert.co.uk/
Bought it at Bramham last year as I had a recently broken  in youngster to bring on.
Tag always on saddle, wristband on me, sticky pads on helmet and ICE on the phone.
I always tell someone where I am planning to go.
Before Ride Alert I always carried a medical card with me. 
Even if you think everyone knows you where you live and ride some stranger might be the first person to find you...


----------



## Piglet (9 March 2011)

MinskiKaii said:



			I have dog tags on my saddle and bridle as well.  Its not like they get in the way or cost alot, so I don't see why people wouldn't use them.  I always take my mobile out, have had a few friends left injured and not able to go for help when they came off.  

Also a relative of the people who I kept my horse with, was a good rider with a well behaved horse.  Came off her horse out hacking, she left her mobile at the yard when she went out.  She never came back and after searching for a lot of hours found her.  She had died by the time they got there, but had crawled some way before she died, so if she had her phone with her she would have been able to get help.
		
Click to expand...

OMG that is so sad and I can only feel terribly sorry for you and the family, I always carry my mobile phone with me and if on the odd occasion I do forget to take it riding with me, I feel quite worried and hope that nothing happens when I am out.  Will definitely get the dog tags, thanks for the idea


----------



## fruity (9 March 2011)

I have ICE in my mobile also and always take it with me when i hack out,i regularly go out on my own as have a small private yard to myself,i was very tempted to get the Rider Alert at Badminton,they were very helpful the company,might be a good birthday pressie from the parents,something they'd be keen to do i reckon. Will also get tags for my saddles,hadn't thought about putting one on my tack before,also useful if you go to a sponsered ride etc and your horses unseats you,handy to have some contact info on the actual horse. Lots to think about


----------



## Odd Socks (9 March 2011)

All excellent ideas, and to be honest, like many others I hadnt even thought of putting ID tags on tack.  I'm putting ICE on my phone as we speak but do have ICE labels outside my horses stables in case anything happens to them when I'm not there as we are on a large yard and the YO is VERY OLD and cant seem to remember who I am despite having been there about 4 years, let alone my horse's vets!


----------



## Geebs (9 March 2011)

Thanks for the reminder just ordered a couple more tags from eBay 
I have 2 ICE numbers in my phone and don't go out without my mobile or hi-viz on us both. I already had some tags for my turnout rugs as they don't always have somewhere to write your details - so sensible to have them on tack too and they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 March 2011)

I bought a Locata, the ones on ebay. My wife bought 2 one hi viz pink and the other hi viz yellow, can be seen from a great distance. I have the brown leather one to match my tack.
They are inexpensive, simple to use, highly visible and carry everything you need in an emergency, I would not ride now without mine after falling off badly a few years ago and my horse took off leaving me injured on the deck and unable to raise the alarm.


----------



## miss_bird (10 March 2011)

Some very good advice, and thanks to hants police for the reminder


----------



## Mickeymoo (13 March 2011)

I've had a tag on my saddle for years after being parted from Mick out hunting.

I phoned the police straight away to alert them and they wern't interested until he caused an accident.  A little concerning when I was right near a motorway junction.


----------



## MochaDun (14 March 2011)

I didn't know about Ride Alert or the idea of putting dog tags on your tack so I'm getting those sorted and engraved this week I think!


----------



## Paddydou (18 March 2011)

martha said:



			Everybody should have ICE on their phone.  It stands for In Case of Emergency and it is the first thing the emergency services look for to know who to contact.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it. You should also have the contact name of your emergency contact so "ICE - George". 

This is really useful to emergency workers so please everyone - programme it into your phone! I know of 2 people whos lives have been saved by this as the emergency services were given allergy advice etc when they called the ICE number!

I don't have dog tags, but figure I am safe for the time being as a. everyone in the surrounding area knows mine very well! and b. I am not riding at the mo so they "should" be in their paddock anyway! What I did have was a very small saddle bag with a few small items, bandage, 20p's, hoof pick, knife, string, eyewash tube thing etc in it. I tried to think of anything that would come in handy if something happened. The string was most useful on many occasions!


----------



## Ranyhyn (18 March 2011)

Just added ICE to my mobile and bought a set of tags for tack - great thread.


----------



## KarynK (19 March 2011)

This is really useful to emergency workers so please everyone - programme it into your phone!
		
Click to expand...

BUT please remember no one can get to the number if your phone is damaged, lost in a fall or locked.




			I don't have dog tags, but figure I am safe for the time being as a. everyone in the surrounding area knows mine very well! ...
		
Click to expand...

But it might not be someone you know that finds your horse and raises the alarm to the emergency services?  So for the sake of a tag you get piece of mind and all bases are covered before a full scale search is launched to find you.

It really is sensible for someone who has a medical condition that might affect their treatment carry it somewhere visible on your person.

This post is making me think and hopefully all those who have read it will as well.


----------



## Django Pony (19 March 2011)

I've joined Ride Alert http://www.ride-alert.co.uk/, it's a really good scheme (although I can understand that a dog tag is cheaper! Ride Alert is £15 a year) and I like the fact that you can store lots of numbers and details with them so they should always be able to get hold of someone for you. You can also give them medical details for both you and your horse, which if either of you take regular medication or have any allergies could be a life-saver.


----------



## Taboo1968 (19 March 2011)

For all of you that have blackberry phones, the blackberry apps world actually has an ICE application which is free..... once down loaded you can move the icon to the home screen so it can be seen easily.... and it obviously has categories for who to contact, doctors name and number, blood group, allergies etc......


----------



## MissySmythe (19 March 2011)

Taboo1968 said:



			For all of you that have blackberry phones, the blackberry apps world actually has an ICE application which is free..... once down loaded you can move the icon to the home screen so it can be seen easily.... and it obviously has categories for who to contact, doctors name and number, blood group, allergies etc......
		
Click to expand...

That's really helpful - thanks! Will download it. 

Dear H&H perhaps an article in the mag on this topic would be a good idea?  Thanks Hants police for raising it and raising our consciousness!


----------



## Ranyhyn (19 March 2011)

Its a really important thing, something that can be overlooked but potentially could save a life!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 March 2011)

Having read this thread, I've just ordered two tags engraved with emergency phone numbers. It's something that I'd been meaning to do for ages but hadn't got around to.


----------



## Natch (19 March 2011)

Thank you for this thread. I have just created a word document with all the emergency info for me and my horse, and will print it out and keep it in a labelled plastic bag in my coat pocket (a money bag perhaps?). 

I think those pouches you attach to the saddle look as good as anything else, as well as 2 basic phone numbers on a dog tag on the bridle. I'd be a bit worried about using the rider alert system alone, because in the time it takes to call that number they could have called a vet or my yard owner themself.


----------



## Paddydou (22 March 2011)

KarynK said:



			But it might not be someone you know that finds your horse and raises the alarm to the emergency services?  So for the sake of a tag you get piece of mind and all bases are covered before a full scale search is launched to find you...
		
Click to expand...

ah but the second half of the quote was that I hardly ever ride them any more... bit misleading to only quote one half of me... Please read I have actually sat on the back of a horse (not neccessarily my own) 5 times in the past 3 years! They do not leave the paddock/ barn...

Your comments are valid IF the horses are actually being ridden though!


----------



## JessPickle (23 March 2011)

On blackberry's you can have the phone owner name and information appear on the screen whenever you lock the phone, simply go to settings then owner.  Therefore anyone that even presses a button can see your name and ice contact


----------



## KarynK (23 March 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Your comments are valid IF the horses are actually being ridden though!
		
Click to expand...

That's precisely why I wrote it it could be the one time in a blue moon when riding that misfortune happens!!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (23 March 2011)

My p/l mare has had a dog tag on her saddle with 3 emergency numbers engraved on it for ages now and I was called overcautious!
I also had engraved "needs daily medication" just in case she wandered across some not very nice people!
K x


----------



## 1stclassalan (24 March 2011)

Harlequin Jazz said:



			All excellent ideas, and to be honest, like many others I hadnt even thought of putting ID tags on tack.  I'm putting ICE on my phone as we speak but do have ICE labels outside my horses stables in case anything happens to them when I'm not there as we are on a large yard and the YO is VERY OLD and cant seem to remember who I am despite having been there about 4 years, let alone my horse's vets!
		
Click to expand...

Whoa! Steady on there young'un. My memory is slipping a bit but I still seem to know more things than a lot of 'um on Uni Challenge! 

As I hail from the dark ages before mobiles etc., I used to have a small plastic bag inside my hat ( always rode in one long before the safety police made it de rigeur) with all my details in it - medics will eventually get round to looking at it even one's head is on it's own somewhere! Anyone bothered about the cost of dog tags could get something similar done on an office laminating machine.

Luckily it was never needed - in fact the only times I ever became detached from my horses was following them falling - and I gave them a stiff talking to for their unforced errors. Funnily enough - the times that I did most of my riding it would have been at fat lot of good because it would have been hours before anyone else woke up.


----------



## HollyWoozle (26 March 2011)

I have a Ride Alert tag on my saddle, a wristband for me and I wear high-vis (both me and horse) and carry my mobile.

http://www.ride-alert.co.uk/


----------



## alliersv1 (26 March 2011)

firehead181 said:



			hey alliersv1, where did you get your money barrel this sounds like a good idea!! also does everyone who has ICE in their phone put their next of kin as the contact? as im a student who has moved to glasgow and my family are elsewhere so would it be worthwhile contacting them if something happend to me, when they wouldnt be able to do anything but worry?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, sorry. Not been back to this thread since I posted.
The one I got was from a market stall which sold purses and nick nacky things, but it's basically one of these http://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/keyrings-money-holder-stash-cash.html
I just have it attached to the D-ring of my saddle.
I have my partner as my ICE number. He's usually contactable and local to me, and can contact anyone else who would need to know.


----------



## Anne_GTI (26 March 2011)

http://kleinspul.nl/products_pictures/label_set_s-haak.jpg

I have one of these attached to the saddle. On the other D-ring I have a small clip for the reings so the horse never steps into them. 

http://www.diereninpastel.nl/onderdelen/karabijnhaak.jpg


----------



## fancythat (29 March 2011)

Excellent - just ordered 6 x tags it came to £27.47.......brilliant....been meaning to do this for months......(will stop people nicking my tack too..!!) thanks for the idea..x


----------



## c2b (31 March 2011)

I have one of these on my saddle. Very visible and clear as to what they are there for!


----------



## MissSBird (1 April 2011)

I never thought about putting details on my horse before - had a bit of a duh moment reading this!

Will be investing in tags asap. Thanks for raising this!


----------



## Anne_GTI (2 April 2011)

fancythat said:



			Excellent - just ordered 6 x tags it came to £27.47.......brilliant....been meaning to do this for months......(will stop people nicking my tack too..!!) thanks for the idea..x
		
Click to expand...

That's expensive! The tags I showed kost 1 pound per six.


----------



## ridingsafely (3 April 2011)

All very sensible suggestions.  Horse and rider identification and means of communication are essenrtial.

One further plea - always wear hi-viz when hacking out. 

If the rider is unfortunate to fall and become unconcious, those seraching on ground or in the air will have a much better chance of finding the rider more easily and quickly if the rider is wearing Hi-viz.  

If the riderless horse with hi-viz strays onto a road, then again it will be seen far more easily.


----------



## ThePinkPony (3 April 2011)

just to say, this is a fantastic thread!

ive often seen lone hackers about here, and we have some very remote places, and thought 'what happens if something happens?' especially about one woman who never wears a hat. Only once have i witnessed a horse running free but it was closely followed by a very pee-d off looking rider luckily not near a road.

when i do start to go hacking i definitely be investing in these things, and some kind of legal pepper spray as weve had a lot of undesirables appearing on the estates with running dogs and stinky attitudes.

its definitely food for thought that is so easily forgotten, like checking your fire alarm.


----------



## nala1 (3 April 2011)

I've got one of the locatas that goes on the saddle, my OH has just bought one of the new ones for the rider too seen on ebay in a double pack

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Twin-Pack-Loc...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item2a0f460f4c


----------



## Ladybird (8 April 2011)

Just given me the kick up the bum to get my dog tags done! Thankyou OP 

Also the cheapest I've found, if any use to anybody is:
http://www.topengraving.co.uk/1-x-large-blue-pet-id-disc-30mm-for-medium--large-animals-305-p.asp


----------



## Ladydragon (19 February 2012)

I'm not sure if bumping an old thread is considered bad form in any way but I tripped over this one and it had so much helpful information in it that gave me some good ideas and food for thought so to speak...


----------



## Rostor (19 February 2012)

Ladydragon said:



			I'm not sure if bumping an old thread is considered bad form in any way but I tripped over this one and it had so much helpful information in it that gave me some good ideas and food for thought so to speak... 

Click to expand...

Thanks for bumping, interesting & important thread.


----------



## unbalanced (19 February 2012)

I got separated from my pony the other day and after stepping on me she left me bolting towards a busy national speed limit road. I have to say at that point apart from being sick with fear I was glad that she was plastered head to tail in hi-viz. Fortunately she ran into a bush and got tangled up and brought herself down that way so I could catch her. I have to say it scares me how many people go out in just a tabard and think that's enough - if you part company, you will REALLY want your horse to be visible then.


----------



## Shantara (19 February 2012)

When I ride I wear a necklace with my info and Ned wears a dog tag. We're both also covered head to toe in hi-viz!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (19 February 2012)

I haven't hacked alone in a long time now due to Kelly's illness, but I used to go out for 4-5 hours at a time, alone.
I always wore high viz and Kelly has a dog tag on her saddle with 4 contact numbers and the farm name on. I always have my mobile with me too and ICE is in my phone book. Also, high viz on neds!!!!!! 
It's so easy to put these measures in place and it could save your life.
K x


----------



## emilyh (19 February 2012)

At my yard we are all registered with the british equestrian Id service. I am quite lucky as in the past when I have come off, my horse knows his way home! But handy just incase he or I are lost and found by someone else. They call the number on our tags and they have all the info they need on my allergies and where my horse lives! 
We got our membership through someone in pony club, but I think anyone can sign up.


----------



## BeckyMason97 (19 February 2012)

There was a woman came off her horse on the road down the road from my house last week, seen her hacking on her own a few times, her horse is nappy and has a good buck in the middle of the road and she obviously can't sit to it, yet she's out all the time alone with no hi-viz! Luckily she was only down the road from her yard and someone led her horse back, but it sounds like she was seriously injured.

Only hacked alone twice and on very very quiet country lanes, wouldn't do it again!


----------



## Perce (19 February 2012)

haven;t had time to read all the posts but as someone who has been very grateful for identification tags I would never hack out without. 

I was unfortunate enough to loose my horse out hacking in an area I didn't know. She got away from me when i was holding her on the ground after getting involved in a kicking match.
I wasn't actually alone but my horse set off at gallop and it was about 2 hours before i heard of her whereabouts. 

I TREC and we have to have tags on our horses. 
She was found by a lady up on the hills with a herd of ponies. she found the tag and phoned back to say horse found. 

everyone at her livery yard, where she kindly led my girl back to, was so impressed and said they would all now get one. 
I wouldn't ride without something on saddle and bridle.
my everyday tags have my name and mobile number, home number and horses name.


----------



## aregona (21 February 2012)

Thanks guys, food for thought....I only wear a tabard, need to think again!!!! I live in the middle of nowhere and my biggest concern was the cattle grid! I was a member of the British id service but as it has run out i will be investing in  new tags, thanks guys x


----------



## OFG (21 February 2012)

good thread.

I always try to tell someone where I am heading but as I keep my horses on my own yard there isn't always anyone around (yard at my parents place).

Always carry mobile and have now put ICE and ICE VET in phone. Will get some animal canister detail things as can fit more info on them. Think I have seem them for sale in supermarket in pet aisle.


----------



## case895 (9 March 2012)

ICE numbers on most mobile phones are pointless as most people have some form of security lock on their phones. How are the emergency services meant to guess how to access your phone?

I always wear a silicone wrist band on with my name, blood group, medical details (long term conditiom, consultant name, hospital number, medication and blood group).


----------



## Oberon (9 March 2012)

I've been using this seller for my pet tags for years. Good quality and nice and bright. You can get one for yourself as a hacking tag to wear.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANY-1-Sma...0?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Cats&hash=item589252531a

I bought one of these each for my friends at Christmas
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EQUINE-SO...ipment&var=&hash=item7b677b9ffa#ht_580wt_1185

and for the rider....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PERSONALI...Dog_Tags_SR&hash=item45f805103e#ht_2336wt_952


----------



## Mince Pie (9 March 2012)

Anne_GTI said:



			I have one of these attached to the saddle. On the other D-ring I have a small clip for the reings so the horse never steps into them.
		
Click to expand...

I love this idea, do you have a pic of how you attach the reins?


----------



## fuggly (9 March 2012)

i also have tags on my saddle and bridle and always carry a phone , something else we do on my yard is write on the notice board where we are going and what time we left we roughly know how long the rides take so if someone isn't back in that time frame we know to go and look for them , i have a friend who lives a few miles from me on her own land  and she rings me to let me know she's going out and where and roughly how long and then texts when she returns ,if you have an accident and not found by others it's nice to know this is in place so at least someone will come


----------



## starryeyed (10 March 2012)

c2b said:



			I have one of these on my saddle. Very visible and clear as to what they are there for! 





Click to expand...

I have this! Inside there's a form with loads of sections to fill in everything under the sun from your details, medical conditions, your horses details, vets contact details, 3(?) relatives etc etc - it has instructions on what to do and how to handle the horse too incase an unhorsey person finds it - really, really good. They're called "Locata's" and you can get them off ebay. They make them for the horses (to attach to saddle D rings) and have just started doing a human version which goes on your arm.
I also always wear hi viz (jacket in winter, tabard in summer, with hat band), and put hi viz boots (at least) on the horse. In winter I put on a hi viz exercise sheet which is so bright you can see us coming from miles away! I recently bought a summer version (mesh) so will be using that this year.


----------



## Bright_Spark (10 March 2012)

Great thread. I'm ordering some tags as I type this 

Not sure if anyone has seen this before- but looks like a good way to carry information if the worst happens and you are found unconscious:
http://www.collarsandtags.co.uk/utag-dogtag-gift-tin-free-embossed-tag-p-1174.html


----------



## JustKickOn (14 March 2012)

Can I recommend BEIDS?? I always wear one of their wrist bands when riding.

http://beids.co.uk/about

https://www.alertid.co.uk/shop/microsite/index.php?ms=beids


----------



## Redd (20 March 2012)

I've just added the I.C.E Vet to my phone with the other I.C.E numbers
I have a load of hi-viz but never thought of putting ID on the horse  :S.  I will definitely buy http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170802329115&fromMakeTrack=true
Thank you for this thread


----------



## applecart14 (20 March 2012)

Some very useful points there.  I always hack out draped in flourescent anyway and  I always take my phone with me when hacking, and most times i tell people where i am going especially if i feel my horse is in 'one of those moods'.  I used to write my intended route, time I'd left the yard and my eta back on the white board in the tea room but then thought nobody would notice it!  All our family and friends have ICE in our mobiles after I had an email at work about it from a friend.

I am planning to get a disc for my saddle after reading this post although my horse is freezemarked so is easily identifiable.

Thank you - a useful and interesting post.


----------



## Paris1 (20 March 2012)

First thing I did when I git my horse over 14 years ago.


----------



## FairyLights (20 March 2012)

re riding with the mobile switched on. Make sure the horse is ok about it ringing when its in your pocket and you are riding. If the horse bolts and causes an accident when the phone rings it sort of defeats the object.


----------



## 4x4 (20 March 2012)

Sorry to be a numpty but do you put the Ice under I in your contacts? Then bring it up onto the screen as an 'important' contact? Years ago we used to use a Dyna marker for the phone numbers and glue them inside the hat, under the saddle and inside the cheek pieces when we went hunting, then we went up to using sticky labels with name address and phone no. on  then mobiles arrived and we all sort of stopped doing it.


----------

